# NE or SD



## Carpslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

I've got time off of work the 1st of march through the weekend and was wondering if It'd be better to go to Nebraska or South Dakota? I've hunted Sodak before but never Nebraska. Is it easy to get on land there? Is a lot of it leased? Any help is appreciated


----------



## Carpslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

Any suggestions??


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

wait and see what the cool down and snow does to the birds. Storm track has shifted south; going to be a ton of birds that will be north of the storm, but will they stick around once we get lows in the teens?


----------



## 307sg (Feb 25, 2017)

In the same boat carpslayer! Usually in KS this weekend but schedule has me going the end of this week. Reports sound dry at best down there as of Friday but trying to get info from my boots on the ground as to what this storm has done over the weekend. Considering NE or SD but info is hard to come by! You have any updates?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

birds going every direction today in SE SD. Some headed northwest, some headed back south. Plenty of birds stuck it out over the weekend in east central SD from what I've heard.


----------



## 307sg (Feb 25, 2017)

Came into Paxton NE last night saw good numbers in the air at dusk. Finished the day with 17. Buddy in sodak sent a pic of a grind off the interstate outside of Mitchell. Give it one more day here then maybe north....


----------

